
3 surprising reasons workers, startups are leaving tech's home base - jedwhite
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/02/3-surprising-reasons-workers-start-ups-are-leaving-techs-home-base.html?__source=twitter%7Cmain
======
unimpressive
Would appreciate if the "3" could be omitted from the title, per HN
guidelines. Since this is actually a decent enough article that has an uber-
clickbait title.

